# golf dring range/Dorset April 2015



## jammy (Apr 27, 2015)

Nothing to exciting but a sunny day so went for a peddle and took the camera just in case...and found a very unused golf driving range, still worth a wander...


----------



## jammy (Apr 27, 2015)

could be a golf dring range.......or maybe even a golf driving range!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 27, 2015)

You really need to tee the pictures up with spaces in between to make them up to par ;-)


----------



## jammy (Apr 28, 2015)

HughieD said:


> You really need to tee the pictures up with spaces in between to make them up to par ;-)


cheers yes pics are not clear when all jammed up together...thanks for the tip...


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice little find, I wonder how many golf balls are in that grass?! 
Great shots, thanks for sharing. 



HughieD said:


> You really need to tee the pictures up with spaces in between to make them up to par ;-)


Taxi for Hughie...


----------



## HughieD (Apr 28, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Nice little find, I wonder how many golf balls are in that grass?!
> Great shots, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Taxi for Hughie...



Guilty as charged m'Lord.


----------



## KM Punk (May 2, 2015)

Interesting looking place, cheers for sharing


----------

